# Identifying a B12 engine



## NissaNoob (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi. Ive just inherited an '89 4DR B12. It's quite sentimental to me as this was the very same vehicle I first drove and had used when I was still learning to drive.

Everything seems stock and all is running quite fine except for the CV joint (needs replacement as it makes noises when I make a sharp turn), and minor dents. It needs body work, a repaint and a few cosmetic job.

Under the hood however, I could not help but wonder what type of engine I have and it's specs. I am an amateur at this. Is there any way to possibly know? Ive attached a photo.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

In the US an 89 sentra is supposed to have a GA16I, but the engine you have pictured looks like a E16 which usually comes in 1988 and earlier sentras
On the left side of the engine bay firewall (looking from in front of the car) there should be a Plaque with the engine code.


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitley an E16i. I would recognize that @#%& oil filler cap anywhere......


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

yep that's what it is, with all its 70 HP glory


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

I have one in my 88, and with Gas at 3.00+ per gallon, that engine aint goin anywhere for the time being.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

sheepwolf said:


> Definitley an E16i. I would recognize that @#%& oil filler cap anywhere......


Actually its not a e16i.............its a e16s *note the single wingnut on breather


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also check out the vacuum advance on the distributor....Is this a non-US model by any chance?


----------



## shoutloud (May 7, 2008)

*It's an E15 engine ! ! ! *
with the help of the picture, i can distinguish it very well. . . similar to my 1988 Nissan Sunny California.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

e15 in a '89? unless its been changed, its a carb e16


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

greenbean699 said:


> e15 in a '89? unless its been changed, its a carb e16


maybe it's mexican

in Mexico Nissan continued with the production of B12's with E16 engines, even some B13 sentras "tsurus" got E16 engines


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

CHEPE B12 said:


> maybe it's mexican
> 
> in Mexico Nissan continued with the production of B12's with E16 engines, even some B13 sentras "tsurus" got E16 engines


whats that have to with a e15? even if it was the mexican version, picture shows its the e-series with a carb. nothing more


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

greenbean699 said:


> whats that have to with a e15? even if it was the mexican version, picture shows its the e-series with a carb. nothing more


Because in mexico they continued the production of B12's until 1992 with E16s engine's.

even you can see many B13's with E16s engines.

Excuse me, i think i'm not understand your post, it's very difficult to me understand this language. But i read that you think that the car in the pic' has a swaped engine.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

no thats not what i'm trying to say. i'm saying, no matter what body style: b11 b12 b13..........the pic shows a e16 with a carb..............


----------



## racer_992003 (Oct 23, 2007)

guys this is a e13 engine, bcoz i got the same one..


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

racer_992003 said:


> guys this is a e13 engine, bcoz i got the same one..


 never knew nissan made a 1.3 ................ where do you live? i think its BS


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

A little quick to call BS aren't ya?
Just because you haven't heard of it doesn't mean they didn't make one.
Nissan did make a 1.3 version. All the E blocks look pretty much the same outside. 
It's a carb'd E-series, that much is certain.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

WhiteFox said:


> A little quick to call BS aren't ya?
> Just because you haven't heard of it doesn't mean they didn't make one.
> Nissan did make a 1.3 version. All the E blocks look pretty much the same outside.
> It's a carb'd E-series, that much is certain.


well thats just what i seen according to wikipedia. they dont show the 1.3
they show the e15et, e16 
i know they made a 1.0 but i'm not sure if its a e-series

its just everyone comes on and says...."yep thats a e13 e16i......bla bla
the pic shows e-series with a carb. but i'm done arguing


----------

